# Marty and Carrie's 2009 Battery Powered Steam-up.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to pure pressure and a totally enjoyable weekend we 
WILL be having it next year.
Sept 25, 26, 27

Banquet is lined up on Sat night.
MLS photo Sat between 2 and 3 PM
Friday evening dinner is lined up.
I will at a later date get motel info.
Or those of you who was happy with where you stayed can post that info .
The crews made suggestions on changes. 
The new live steam portable will be back next year and I have a larger , LEVEL area already cleared waiting for the skid loader to arrive.

And better lighting for evening running.
thanks to everyone.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sign me up, I will be there and ready to run!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty
You are a great host with an outstanding gauge one event. The hobby has benefited from your involvement and the efforts to inspire others to get on board!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*It was great, had a wonderful time. I had this thought, how about once a month?







*


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Wish I could have made it this year but other things got in the way. Next year for sure. I have been enjoying the pictures.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Ok i already know that next year is out. The following year is a maybe but the year after that? So 2011?> What about 2011? Can I make reservations for that? 

Seriously. 

Chas


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Put us on the list.. We'll make it happen next year..


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,I'm hoping to join you again next year for the get-together; I'll have to see how things work out. I just found out that I'm going to be a daddy, late April-early May 09. My wife is not ruling out coming; we may have to bring Grandma to help with the new baby. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HMMMMMMM
Should I bother to unpack? 
362 Days and a Wake up


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan 
How did that happen???? timing is everything. Just make sure you name him ,,,Marty!!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bryan !!! Way to go man.. congrats.. !!!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty: I thought you knew how it happens. If you need refresher training, call me on the phone....I'll talk you through it.

Thanks everyone. We're really excited --- as everyone is with their first. I guess after almost 3 years of marriage, we can show the world that no one needed a shotgun at our wedding.....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan! Great news. 

The hobby grows from within


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 09/30/2008 9:26 PM
Bryan 
How did that happen???? timing is everything. Just make sure you name him ,,,Marty!!

See what happen's when you DON'T go to Marty's in Sept.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ha the Regal


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Bryan!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty for a great time. Maybe next time I'll be able to spend more time than just a few Hours. At least we got a few moments to talk. Later RJD


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We already have our reservations at the Best Western. The King size beds are already gone for that weekend. 

We stayed at the Super 8 out by the freeway this year. It wasn't all that super. The smokers have permeated that place so much that it doesn't really matter whether you get a non-smoking room or not, it still smells. The bed was so bad I had to sleep in the recliner every night.

Plan early. See you next year!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Any more most motels just don't cut it, They are over priced and still have the problem. I prefer to travel with the camper and pay my $23 per night.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Because of the Sept get together the RR has grown from a single track main with couple of branch lines to 3 mains.
thus








After a couple of little changes ,,IF everyone goes clockwise you could run 4 trains per main.
go from main 2 to main 1 , blind in , then later 
go up (c) to main 3 ,blind in for awhile and come back down (b) to main 2 again.
the doted line is the ONLY reverseing spot now. it will be marked.

More passing sidngs will be added.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

You guys seem to have too much fun out there!! At some point, I will make it to one of these thingys, but I guess it'll be the BPSU 15th annual by then. 

Bryan,
Congratulations! I just saw your announcement. My son Luke turns 1 on Sunday, and I cannot believe how fast a year went. All these guys tried to warn me, but did I listen? No way! Good luck!

Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dusty showed up today to do the dirt and gravel work on the new "parking" steam up track area .
This will help give lots of room for Rodneys portable RR.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Look out folks!!! the bobcat is loose at Marty's again.... Who knows where the madness will lead this time.....  By the time all is said and done there will probably be a permanent steamup layout down there with a loop up to the mainlines above......  

Thanks again Marty for opening your world to all of us crazy inturders......


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The steam track was good but I preferred to run the other part of the RR. My LS ran great on all segments of the RR. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't worry Steam Freaks. I will be glad to help you put your portable steam table together just for the privilege of watching those beautiful plumbs in the night air. 


PS Note to self....Stock up on Live Steam Anti Venom.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

First you got to get Marty to stock up on fuel. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 11/01/2008 5:38 PM
Don't worry Steam Freaks. I will be glad to help you put your portable steam table together just for the privilege of watching those beautiful plumbs in the night air. 


PS Note to self....Stock up on Live Steam Anti Venom. 



Oh dear, John J... there is no such thing as a Steam Anti Venom... but then, who'd really want it... 

Come unto the light, John J... don't even try to resist... come... come... see the Light







come... come... 

The mantra is "Semper Vaporo"... forever steam... come... come... see the Light! It shines trough the plumes... come... come...

It glows and difuses in the vapor... come... John J... come... it is calling you...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its done....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Soooo quick!


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW Marty that looks AWSOME I can't wait till next year now. 
Rodney


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Making plans here! Sorry I missed '08, but things are a little tight here.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 11/02/2008 7:30 AM
Making plans here! Sorry I missed '08, but things are a little tight here.

What do you mean "here" They are tight all over.









Road Trips have to be Financially planned.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
Nice area, I have been thinking and have 10 other suggestions, see what you think. 

1. Inclosed unloading area ?

2. All weather dome removealbe, in case of bad weather ?

3. New concrete road directly to your house from the interstate, or free coupons for car wash ?

4. 50 room addition to your house for lodging ?

5. Vallet parking ? 

6. On premises banquet hall with of corse, live music ?

7. Large live video screen, with with 3-4 professional video technician's ?

8. Concession stand every 100 ft ? 

9. Motorized carts for us older folks ? 

10. Public restrooms, with attendent ?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

You forgot FREE BEER!!!! LOL


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Idea Rex. I'd like the free car wash also even tho he needs to pave up to the house. Also he needs room to park 18 wheelers as Tom would like to come. Later RJD


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 11/02/2008 3:07 PM


6. with of corse, live music ?






I can help with that.... Of course nobody may want to listen.. That's the wonderful thing about my music, occasionally folks pay me to STOP playing..

Hey Lownote.. bring a 4 stringer and practice up on your classic rock & blues..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dave F on 11/02/2008 7:53 PM
Posted By Santafe 2343 on 11/02/2008 3:07 PM


6. with of corse, live music ?






I can help with that.... Of course nobody may want to listen.. That's the wonderful thing about my music, occasionally folks pay me to STOP playing..

Hey Lownote.. bring a 4 stringer and practice up on your classic rock & blues.. 

Ok I'm bringing my Circus steam organ and my six horse hitch. AKA Calloipe

Learned to play it when I dated a girl in Highschool named Elthel Rommalfanger 

You guys know "Enter the Gladiators"?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 11/02/2008 3:07 PM
Marty,
Nice area, I have been thinking and have 10 other suggestions, see what you think. 
1. Inclosed unloading area ?
2. All weather dome removealbe, in case of bad weather ?
3. New concrete road directly to your house from the interstate, or free coupons for car wash ?
4. 50 room addition to your house for lodging ?
5. Vallet parking ? 
6. On premises banquet hall with of corse, live music ?
7. Large live video screen, with with 3-4 professional video technician's ?
8. Concession stand every 100 ft ? 
9. Motorized carts for us older folks ? 
10. Public restrooms, with attendent ? 


I like number 3 really well.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As for #3 the county has cut back and layed off folks.
Road M which is 1/8 mile south and 1 mile west of dirt, was to be reworked to allow for homes to be built. that would be really short.

We do have some fine car washes in town. sorry.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

3. New concrete road directly to your house from the interstate, or free coupons for car wash ?


What are you guys? Whimps? no real "Cornhusker"will be caught dead in a pick-up that is not carry a 1/2 inch coat of dust and mud.

Bill


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Bill, you tell them! Did just wash mine today though!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 11/02/2008 3:07 PM
Marty,
Nice area, I have been thinking and have 10 other suggestions, see what you think. 

1. Inclosed unloading area ?

2. All weather dome removealbe, in case of bad weather ?

3. New concrete road directly to your house from the interstate, or free coupons for car wash ?

4. 50 room addition to your house for lodging ?

5. Vallet parking ? 

6. On premises banquet hall with of corse, live music ?

7. Large live video screen, with with 3-4 professional video technician's ?

8. Concession stand every 100 ft ? 

9. Motorized carts for us older folks ? 

10. Public restrooms, with attendent ? 




I have not had the fortune to attend one of these gatherings, but I have followed the various tales of them here on MLS and I do know a couple of folk that have attended and they have regaled me with fascinating stories of the seemingly delightful event. But I must say I am a bit confused by some of these 10 suggestions...

to wit:

2) Why would you want a dome that is "removable, in case of bad weather"? I mean, I do understand the "Macho" image of those that "RUN TRAINS", but I would figure that you would want the dome installable in case of bad weather.

3) As for this argument... err. ah... discussion about paved roads and dirt on a car... I am sure that if you were to bring a bucket and sponge, Marty could point you at a convenient creek to obtain the necessary liquid to remove any miscreant Nebraska soil from your vehicles.

5) Valet Parking... I think that if you can afford to bring your Valet with you that you could let him him park where you do. Is there some restriction on letting your Valet come play with the trains, too or does he just have to just park someplace and wait for you to complete your fun???

6) Is is my understanding that a full Banquet Hall already exists in the immediate vicinity, and if you get that all weather dome, it will actually have a roof, but I guess the seating can produce grass stains and that some of the older participants might need a bit of help by the younger ones to get up when the eating is completed.

10) This last one has me really confused! I can't believe that the participants of this noble gathering are in need of an attendant in the restroom... do you really need someone to come hold your hand whilst you are, uh, ... uh..." using the facilities" o'er behind that tree?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

o'er behind that tree? 




Marty and Carrie run a class act. There are porta potties so you don't have to use the tree.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah we forgot the handicap parking area.







Later RJD


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11/02/2008 6:39 PM
Great Idea Rex. I'd like the free car wash also even tho he needs to pave up to the house. Also he needs room to park 18 wheelers as Tom would like to come. Later RJD

Hi R J Yes I would like to make it to this event next year and hope there is parking for my 18 wheeler RV.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we could get Marty to now provide shuttle service from the motel area. Then he could forgo the wash rack.







Later RJD


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey, now if someone had some 7 1/2" track....... lay it from the motel to Marty's.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Only folks with black trucks complain. I like Nicks idea. I have thought of 1" scale for the grand kids in the south 40. 
I think it will be really nice this year with the steam up track on level ground and lots of room. 
total of 5 loops to run on , unless you count my grand daughters oval sand box run. thats 6 loops 
I am cutting a number of trees down becuase of sticks and broken branches still hanging above the RR.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay Marty I know another guy that did not have a black truck that had the same problems as I. I think it was a red SUV from Ill







. I think the the shuttle service would work tho







. Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* Marty,
 I have solved the commute problem from the hotel to your house with one word " Monorail" Thanks Rex
*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a great Idea Rex for a shuttle service.







If Marty starts now he will have plenty of time to really build a great bridge to get across the river. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

bring back to top. 

I think Kidmans will be here as our main dealer. please e-mail them ahead so they can bring itmes you would be interested in.
other dealers are welcome along with any door prizes from any place for the banquet.
If your a dealer and just want to come and relax feel free to do so.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This is going to be a _fun _summer!! First, we have the National in Denver in July. Then, the next month, we have HAGRS in Kansas City and we round out the season with the "Thingy" in September!! GADS but this is going to be a blast!!!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We are really looking forward to coming to Marty's September train run. We think it is a great weekend of catching up with old friends from all over and also meeting new train enthusiasts. As Marty said earlier, if anyone is interested in anything specific, please let us know and we will be glad to bring it with us for you to take look at it. It's hard to bring everything from the store, but if you are looking for something special, let us know so that we can bring it in the trailer, if we don't know what your looking for, we may leave it behind. Also, if you are traveling anywhere close to I-80/35 near Des Moines, IA we would love to have you stop by and see our layout around 3 ponds and visit our train store in person. Thanks to all for purchases in the past and we look forward to helping you out in all your future train needs when we see you in September at Martys.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Brian!!!! 

Another engineer!! Now you need to double up on your train stuff,those little ones catching up really quickly!! 

Manfred Diel Do we have() a Train a i mean a baby shower on your place?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,I can't believe best western is full room no place to stay already. We've made reservations in Percival. We were just surprised tht 5 months ahead there's no rooms. It 12 min drive to marty place


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Manfred Diel, No i not going wear a "PINK" engineer hat! hehehe. it going be a girl. we have a name is "Alexis" She will be born may 12, or Early.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan Congrats! May 12th isn't bad but the 13th will be better! LOL! Just saying! Wink wink! Every now and then my birthday falls near Mothers day! 

Chas


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget.. A great Campground at the end of Marty's road. 

Craig


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By sheepdog on 04/17/2009 8:18 AM
Don't forget.. A great Campground at the end of Marty's road. 

Craig

Marty goes to bed at 9PM So just hang out till he goes to bed then pitch a tent behind the  shop


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

There you go JJ, we can build a hobo camp right next to Marty's Tracks!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

If any of you thought you made reservations at the Best Western for this year, before you checked out last year, it might be a good idea to confirm your status. After reading this thread, I called to confirm. It is a good thing I did. All is OK, NOW. If you remember, last year they were remodeling the front desk..............

JimC.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Thought I might bring this back to the front. It's been quiet at Marty's for a while What are you up to? Anything new? 
Terry Jackson 
Grove Springs Railroad 
Grove, Ok.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry 
I take it you have not read the weed reports. the weed wars , etc. 
I am doing one thing that a couple folks might not like, but its for their own good.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

He is up to his ears in weeds







So now you know whats up. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sound like you're about to go nuclear on them weeds.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

That is a nice track plan Marty, it actually gives me some good ideas. ^^ 

-Will


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Any lists/phone #'s of motels in the area? Looked around here and didn't see any. Any vacancies/cancellations?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Jerry 
Try this place It is about 10 miles or less from marty's 

http://www.americinn.com/ 

When you fill out the search use the town of Percival Iowa. 

I had reservations there last year They were quite reasonable 

I will go look for more 

Try this link.

http://hotel-guides.us/iowa/percival-ia-hotels.html

Also try this link

http://www.bing.com/search?q=nebras...&qs=AS


PS 66 DAYS TILL MARTY'S


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks JJ, probably too late, but I'll get on it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Jerry 
I sent a answer to you Instant Message. Did you recieve it?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Here is one more. A little more pricey but probably the nicest accomodations in the area.
http://www.liedlodge.org/index.cfm


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, I'm sure it is nicce there, BUT it is twice the price of what I found one at the Deluxe(doubt it!) Inn there in Neb City. Best Western was booked as was the BEd and Breakfast there. JJ, never did get your message, you push the wrong button? Your links helped me find a room though, thanks!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

We stay at the Lied Lodge when we visit Neb. City (my wife insists!) and it was filling up fast! It may be too late to get a reservation there.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 24 Jul 2009 06:01 PM 
We stay at the Lied Lodge when we visit Neb. City (my wife insists!) and it was filling up fast! It may be too late to get a reservation there. 
Hi Steve,

You are right. We tried to make a reservation at the lied Lodge but they did not have Friday and Saturday available. The same was true at the Best Western but we were able to get confirmed reservations at the Deluxe Inn. (402) 873-6656 · 



Hi Marty,

The good news is that Marilyn is coming so everyone can meet the woman who has put up with me for the past 42 years.

Please add two more for the Friday dinner and Saturday Banquet.

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know that Big long terminal building Marty built? Well I hope he has found out what derailed my container train every time I went thourgh there. 
It was Ugly.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Next project for Marty, build a 100 room motel south of the house in the ematy lot!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Trains on 03 Aug 2009 03:27 PM 


Next project for Marty, build a 100 room motel south of the house in the ematy lot!


Which Way is South?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Which Way is South? 
Use your GPS navigator, assuming the satellites are still flying.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

South is the direction you take on the dirt road down to Marty's.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 04 Aug 2009 08:22 AM 
South is the direction you take on the dirt road down to Marty's. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm......... What if you're coming from Auburn??????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

All gravel roads lead to Marty's so do not make any difference what direction you come from.







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sssssshhhhhhhh I hired a kid to go out to Marty's and spray Mirical Grow on the weeds.


----------

